# super six tube size



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, just to know if the super six head tube and down tube have the same size than system six had (over size)??


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Do you mean, can they use the same fork? Yes.

But the tubes are not the same, though I supposed the 2008 model SuperSix is probably pretty close.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

so you mean the super six 2008 has a bigger tube than 2009-2010 or 2010 are bigger??


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I either dont quite get what you're asking or why you are asking it...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Shotjos78:

PM Zamboni, he has a 2009 Super Six and a 2007 System Six. He will know for sure.

The down tube of the System Six is monstrous and I do believe it's slightly larger than the one on my 2008 Super Six. The headtube, I don't know. I replaced the fork of my 2008 Super Six with one from a 2007 System Six and the crown fits flush with the bottom of the headtube of my Super. I'm guessing therefore that at the bottom, they have the same diameter. 

CHL


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

thanks...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

the down tube on a 2010 supersix is 2.4 inchs wide, i was playin around the day i got it.. My 09 Tarmac was 2.1, thats just what i remember off the top of my head. and that was with dial calipers..


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Might want to be a little more specific on years. My 08 System had a round downtube, my 09 Super is has a more squared off downtube. I havnt measured them, but I severly doubt they are the same.


----------

